# Does U-haul fabricate?



## jjyoung500 (May 7, 2011)

Does U-haul fabricate any trailer/towing stuff? Specifically a receiver that I have in mind to haul bike rack and pop-up off vehicle hitch. Let me know of any success with U-haul. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## RVadventurer (May 4, 2011)

I wouldn't let the barely above minimum wage U-Haul people put a pre-fab trailer hitch on anything. If you want something custom find a reputable fabricator/welder.


----------

